# Port Saint John Power Plant this weekend



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

hello to all,,i am going to be fishing the power plant this weekend and was wondering,,what is biting and what would be the best way to fish that area and also what type of hooks weights and bait i should be using,,,,new to the area and trying to get as much info as possible,,i am from Virginia and most of my experience is in fresh water fishing so any information is truly appreciated,,,thanx,,Tony


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

i thought fishing behind the plant was closed nov 1st thru march 30th. it was a favorite spot of mine for a few years.


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

tore em up 2 days in a row,,,gotta love it


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*power plants closed*

Just got back from FLA and fished behind one of the power plants near Titusville. This was the first year I had fished behind one of the power plants. All was fine, even on the third day of fishing till one of the rent a cops from the plant kick me and the family out. He wasnt rude or anything, unfortunately he just "had to do his job". However, I did manage to fish there for three to four hours each day for three days and caught trout, ladyfish, whiting, a few catfish and saw plenty of tarpon and manatees rolling. Didnt catch nothing huge but did break something off that was as big as a truck. I believe the one sign says fishing closed from November 1st till March 31st, so next year I will plan my vacation accordingly. Something that did bother me though, was that I don't believe he had any jurisdiction outside the fence of the plant. And there were a few boats in the water that were literally within spitting distance, and the rent a cop didnt say anything to them. If someone could elaborate on why boats are allowed to encroach there but not from land I for one would appreciate some info. Its hard to wait till the end of March to fish such an excellent locale. Harr


----------

